

Ask HN: Selling the developed software after quitting from the company - senthadev

Hello Guys, 
Need advice from the community.<p>While working for a company A, I have solely developed a product and they have started to use it. Now I have quit from company A, but they need my knowledge and support to maintain the software. Should I re-develop the product as a cloud-based service for recurring payment or just provide support and charge per hour? Whats your suggestions guys?
======
Hawkee
Really depends on the contract you signed with them and the license agreement.
If they own the product then you might be entering shaky ground re-developing
it.

~~~
senthadev
Its a product which is build based on open standard (3gpp specifications). So
I could develop it, even if I have signed any agreements with them, right ?

~~~
Hawkee
Did you sign a non-compete?

~~~
senthadev
No, its only a normal employee contract.

------
tokenizer
I personally think that if you have the leverage you say you do in this
situation, is to do what you say (develop the service) using different code of
course, and then sell yourself to them as a consultant for at least triple the
amount they had you on for beforehand.

~~~
senthadev
Yes, this is what I was thinking. thanks.

